# Sản phẩm nở ngực thì loại nào tốt nhất vậy? thấy bên Siêu thị sống khỏe có khá nhiều loại, chị em đã dùng loại nào hiệu quả chỉ em với?



## thư vũ (26/6/20)

Nói ra thì ngại mà tình hình là cuối năm nay em sẽ chống lầy nên đang muốn làm cách nào để cải thiện số đo vòng 1. Ngực em nhỏ xíu xìu thôi à. Giờ đi pttm thì em chịu, kinh phí cao mà nhỡ pt hỏng thì cực lắm. Em có vào bên Siêu thị sống khỏe để coi nhưng thấy nhiều sản phẩm quá, chưa biết chọn loại nào. Theo kinh nghiệm của các chị thì em nên dùng sp nở ngực nào hiệu quả nhất ạ?


----------



## mai hương (26/6/20)

Chị đã thử cải thiện chế độ ăn uống chưa?
Ăn đu đủ xanh hầm thử xem tnao? Các cụ xưa chỉ vậy đó, thấy bảo hiệu quả lắm, nếu ko ăn thua thì hãy dùng thực phẩm chức năng để hỗ trợ


----------



## ngọc quyên (26/6/20)

Bên siêu thị sống khoẻ thì là nhà phân phối, các sản phẩm họ bán đều lf hàng chính hãng, chất lượng cao, nên mình nghĩ là loại nào cũng đảm bảo chất lượng, bạn xem cái nào phù hợp với giá tiền thì mua thui


----------



## thư vũ (26/6/20)

ngọc quyên nói:


> Bên siêu thị sống khoẻ thì là nhà phân phối, các sản phẩm họ bán đều lf hàng chính hãng, chất lượng cao, nên mình nghĩ là loại nào cũng đảm bảo chất lượng, bạn xem cái nào phù hợp với giá tiền thì mua thui


mình cũng tìm hiểu qua về bên này, có thể truy suất nguồn gốc bằng tem, vạch nữa nên cũng thấy khá yên tâm. Chỉ là hơi nhiều sản phẩm quá kb dùng loại gì


----------



## hoang thanh lan (26/6/20)

À mình thấy bên đó có tư vấn viên 24/7 đó, bạn thử lên đó xong hỏi kĩ càng xem các bạn đó tư vấn dùng loại nào cho hợp, hehe


----------



## amy le (26/6/20)

Chị dùng loại gì mà có hiệu quả thì quay lại chia sẻ cho ce với nhé.
Em 24 xuân xanh nhưng ngực vẫn “phẳng” như sân bay Nội bài đây
Rầu ruột quá )


----------



## hằng trần (26/6/20)

Ngực nhỏ có thể là do di truyền, dinh dưỡng k đủ chất hoặc do hoocmon sinh dục nữ. Bạn nên xem v1 khiêm tốn là do đâu để có biện pháp cải thiện cho tốt. Nếu thiếu dinh dưỡng chỉ cần có một chế độ ăn uống khoa học, hợp lý, bổ sung đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết, cộng với việc tập thể dục đều đặn, một thời gian sau vòng 1 sẽ phát triển như bình thường thui. Còn đa số các trường hợp khác sẽ cần sự giúp đỡ và bổ sung thêm nội tiết tố từ bên ngoài giúp vòng 1 nở nang (chủ yếu là sử dụng liệu pháp hoóc-môn thay thế) là mấy sản phẩm tăng size bạn định dùng đó. Bạn cứ lên trên siêu thị sống khỏe tìm hỉu thật kĩ xem. Hihi chúc bạn thành công có v1 đẹp nè


----------



## thư vũ (26/6/20)

amy le nói:


> Chị dùng loại gì mà có hiệu quả thì quay lại chia sẻ cho ce với nhé.
> Em 24 xuân xanh nhưng ngực vẫn “phẳng” như sân bay Nội bài đây
> Rầu ruột quá )


chắc mình ở cái cuối rùi bạn ạ  chứ mẹ và chị v1 cũng đẹp chứ ko “minhon” như m L phải mua thực phẩm bsung thật rùi


----------



## lih pham huyền (26/6/20)

Mình hay matxa ngực lúc tắm, cũng thấy có cải thiện đó b ạ, nhưng hơi lâu. Chắc phải kết hợp nhiều biện pháp thì mới ăn thua. Vòng 3 dễ tăng size chứ vòng 1 thì hơi khó nhằn.


----------



## huệ xinh (26/6/20)

Mình đang dùng Đào thi plus mua bên sieuthisongkhoe.com nè, oke lắm bạn. Mất thời gian nhưng thấy có sự cải thiện đó, đặc biệt da đẹp hơn nhiều, mấy vết nám trên má cũng đỡ đi. Ngực mình không nhỏ lắm nhưng hơi chảy xệ k được săn, dùng xong thấy ngực săn lên, cũng to ra 1 chút. Bạn thử tìm hiểu mấy spham bên này xem, tốt nhất là nên tư vấn trực tiếp với mấy bạn chuyên viên á. Bên này nhiều sản phẩm tăng size ngực lắm, bạn kể qua tình trạng của mình để các bạn ý tư vấn spham cho phù hợp


----------



## thư vũ (26/6/20)

huệ xinh nói:


> Mình đang dùng Đào thi plus mua bên sieuthisongkhoe.com nè, oke lắm bạn. Mất thời gian nhưng thấy có sự cải thiện đó, đặc biệt da đẹp hơn nhiều, mấy vết nám trên má cũng đỡ đi. Ngực mình không nhỏ lắm nhưng hơi chảy xệ k được săn, dùng xong thấy ngực săn lên, cũng to ra 1 chút. Bạn thử tìm hiểu mấy spham bên này xem, tốt nhất là nên tư vấn trực tiếp với mấy bạn chuyên viên á. Bên này nhiều sản phẩm tăng size ngực lắm, bạn kể qua tình trạng của mình để các bạn ý tư vấn spham cho phù hợp


ôi, bạn có tâm quá, m cảm ơn b nhìu nhaaa. Vì mình bị dạ dày nữa nên chắc cũng cần tư vấn coi có dùng như bth dc kk


----------

